# SNOWVILLE/KELTON AREA SNOW?



## MULEYSTALKER (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi I was wondering if anyone has been out towards Kelton coyote and rabbit hunting? Is the snow really deep out there or can you get around still with 4wheel drive i would appreciate any info thanks


----------



## milenine (Nov 25, 2007)

the snow is about shin deep in snowville. snowshoes to walk around are nice. the snow is really icy and LOUD. The roads are pretty clear everywhere.


----------



## MULEYSTALKER (Feb 21, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE INFO I APPRECIATE IT


----------

